# Mayfield Station Manchester, february 2012.



## Black (Feb 7, 2012)

Mayfield station lies opposite Piccadilly (London road) station
and opened on, 8th August 1910.
This was a terminating station with a concourse, 5 platforms
and a goods warehouse beneath.
The station closed on, 28th August 1960.

Even though the station is next to Piccadilly station and a busy road,
theres an eerie silence to it.
The floor of the room beneath the station is in a poor way,
( I went through it twice). 

station facade











concourse





platforms































goods warehouse



































ease the cost of fuel





[email protected]


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice one. I've been meaning to do this for ages now!


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good pics.


----------



## Flexible (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you happen to see what the date was on that newspaper(last but one pic)?


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 11, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## peanuts (Feb 12, 2012)

can remember this place when it was still in use for parcels trains

think this ceased in 1984 when the track layout was altered and the new signalbox opend 

mail & parcels would arrive here and be sent accross to the royal mail sorting depot over the conveyor to where the network rail headquaters are now situated

was very very busy at one point all goes by road now  very green and eco ?

keith


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice one! This, like so many others, is on my "to do" list.


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 13, 2012)

brilliant! i've not been under it yet, just on the platform. i didn't dare venture across what is pretty much a soggy cardboard floor at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Jaym0 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great place considering how busy that part of Manchester is. Does anyone know much about (what looks like) the old fire station that sits on the corner of Fairfield Street and London Road. I'd always admired it on the odd trip to Manchester, passing it on walk from office to train station. It can't be far from Mayfield Station? Is this building a closed down fire station, something to with tram network - it looks pretty derelict.


----------



## glass (Feb 13, 2012)

Great pics, that office does not look as if it has been abandoned 28 years.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 13, 2012)

When I did Mayfield, the lower floor was still in use!! there were fork lift trucks running around all over.



Jaym0 said:


> Great place considering how busy that part of Manchester is. Does anyone know much about (what looks like) the old fire station that sits on the corner of Fairfield Street and London Road. I'd always admired it on the odd trip to Manchester, passing it on walk from office to train station. It can't be far from Mayfield Station? Is this building a closed down fire station, something to with tram network - it looks pretty derelict.



According to Havoc who showed us around some places in and around Manchester, the fire station used to be wide open, just walk through the door business but has since been locked up tight due to people living in there.


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 14, 2012)

you forgot your paper


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 14, 2012)

According to the internet, the paper is from the 12th of Jan?


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 14, 2012)

*13th but in strantons picture it looked folded, as if he'd put it there. but it was probably someone else who was there on the 13th of jan.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Loving this one!!


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 19, 2012)

post moved to ljarralds thread
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=214789&postcount=6[/ame]


----------



## Black (Feb 20, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Did you happen to see what the date was on that newspaper(last but one pic)?



strange enough I didnt read the paper, but everything in the room was undisturbed.


----------



## Black (Feb 20, 2012)

The Fire Station is sealed shut


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 20, 2012)

oops, meant to add that bit to my thread.

the fire station isn't sealed, look harder


----------

